# I got ich, need help selecting meds



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi. My heater died and I got ich. What should I use to treat it? I have a labrith fish (gourami), a scaleless fish (kuhli loach), some tetras and there might be a few shrimp left. I also have live plants. What is safe for all of them? I am going to petsmart at lunch time to look for meds, please help.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

32 views and no advice? 

I got Kordon ich rid plus, it is not safe for shrimp but I dont think there are any left, I had 3 ghost shrimp at one point, not sure what happened to them.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry mate not familiar with kuhli loaches don't want to give bad advice, sure some of the mods have kept all and will chime in.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You got the good stuff.Depending what tetras you have start at about 75% of recommended dose.Vacumm the substrate very thoroughly as when the tromites(little ichs) fall from fish they live in gravel(substrate) for 2-3 days,multipling to thousands and then free swim in search of new host( your fish).Elavate your temp as high as fish will tolerate(86 would be max recommended).Elavate slowly over day or two.The only time any med will successfully kill ich is when it is off fish.Follow directions;changing water and vacumming,and redosing to keep meds at stregnth.On day two or three if fish seem to tolerate meds increase to full stregnth.Good luck I use Kordon rid ich plus myself necessary.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks. I have sand substrate, does that make a difference? Its hard to vac the sand but I will try. The tank is 55 gallons I changed 20 gallons yesterday when I noticed the ich.
I have neons, 1 bloodfin and 3 buenos aries (I was told they were gold tetras but dont know as they came to me in a already set up tank)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Link to life cycle of ich Freshwater Ich
Disregard the salt remarks as salt is not always effective.
Your tetras shouldn't be super sensative to meds.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

All of your fish will tolerate 86°F which is a point at which the parasite stops reproducing. Increase the temp at a rate 2°F per hour until the correct temperature is reached. This temperature has to be maintained for 10 days to cover the four stages of the critter. After 10 days, drop the temp by 2 degree's per hour until your desired temp is reached. 
It would be advisable to add another air-stone to assist in the oxygenation of the water at those higher temps in that the water will be somewhat depleted of it's ability to carry oxygen and the fishes metabolism will increase causing an increased demand for more oxygen. NO MED's, NO SALT.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Loaches usually require half-dosed meds. Same for all scaless fish. Most do 50% less for twice the time.


----------

